# Navy Uniform classes and regulations



## Blatchman (4 Apr 2005)

I was wondering if any one has a link to a website that clearly list the different classes of uniforms and when they should or should not be worn. I do have knowledge of the classes and some of the do's and don'ts of wearing the uniform but I would just like to see it officially so I don't mess up. I know come my BOQ i will have a greater knowledge but I would like to be prepared and have this knowledge before I go on course. 


   Thank you for your Help


----------



## Neill McKay (4 Apr 2005)

Blatchman said:
			
		

> I was wondering if any one has a link to a website that clearly list the different classes of uniforms and when they should or should not be worn. I do have knowledge of the classes and some of the do's and don'ts of wearing the uniform but I would just like to see it officially so I don't mess up. I know come my BOQ i will have a greater knowledge but I would like to be prepared and have this knowledge before I go on course.
> 
> Thank you for your Help



Good on ya for asking -- see elsewhere for threads on CIC officers with dress problems! 

I don't think the dress regs are available on the open Internet, but I have a paper copy at home and will be happy to answer any specific questions.

In case a summary of orders of dress would be helpful, here they are:

1: Tunic, long-sleeved shirt, tie, navy blue (i.e. black) trousers, peak cap, sword (if you own one or have one on loan for the occasion) and other such accoutrements as appropriate, medals.   Worn for the most formal parades, state occasions, etc.

1A: The same but negative swords and accoutrements.   Usual rig when attending a formal parade as a spectator.

1B: No naval equivalent (It's the full dress worn by pipers and some army members.)

1C: White tunic, white trousers and shoes, accoutrements.   This is an optional warm-weather equivalent to 1.

1D: Same as 1C but no accoutrements or medals (ribbons only).   This is an optional warm-weather equivalent to 3 (see below).

2: Mess kit (optional for reserve officers).

2A: Mess Service, it's called in the book.   It's worn for mess dinners by those who don't own mess kit.   Identical to 3 but a black bowtie replaces the necktie.

2B: Mess kit, but with a white jacket instead of the navy blue one.   Worn in summer or hot climates.

2C: Mess Shipboard: Similar to 3B (see below) but with a cummerbund, and I believe negative nametags, skill badges, and ribbons.   Worn aboard ship.

3: Same as 1A but no medals, only ribbons.   Usually worn for routine parades and other occasions where formality is desired but medals wouldn't be appropriate.

3A: Same as 3, but no tunic.   Only worn in DND buildings or parts of other buildings occupied by DND, and walking between such buildings.   Headdress only worn in the latter situation.   Peak cap or beret.   This is what you might wear when working in an office all day, for example.

3B: Short-sleeved shirt, black or white trousers and shoes (black is usually worn -- I would expect white to be explicitly ordered if required).   Peak cap or beret if wearing black trousers, peak cap only if wearing white trousers.   Usual rig in summer.

3C: Either shirt with the sweater, black trousers.   Usually worn with the long-sleeved shirt and tie.   Peak cap or beret.   Usual rig in winter.

A note on footwear: naval officers usually wear shoes rather than ankle boots, but boots are authorised with all of the above rigs that include black trousers (except for mess kit).

The Canex windbreaker is an optional item for 3A, 3B, and 3C.   Zipper to be within 6" of fully closed.

Finally, naval combat dress consists of a postman blue shirt, darker blue trousers and jacket, all made of Nomex.   It's generally worn when at sea or doing physical work.   In public, the only authorised headdress is the beret.   Aboard ship, in the dockyards, and in naval reserve divisions you may substitute a ball cap with your unit's name and number (and nothing else) on the front.   Sea boots are the usual footwear, but I believe ankle boots are auth. as well.


----------



## Blatchman (4 Apr 2005)

Thank you very much that helps  alot


    I had seen the classes of uniforms and stuff before but it wasn't that clear , also I was unsure about the beret I knew it was to be worn with NCDs but didn't know other wise. I just want to make sure i do things right to give a more positive look to the CIC I here both negative and positive things so I try to do my best to make it a positive. Not to mention I plan on going regfor after university.


   Thanks once again 

 oh one more question what is the name of the book you have with the regs in it?


----------



## Neill McKay (4 Apr 2005)

Blatchman said:
			
		

> Thank you very much that helps   alot



My pleasure.



> I had seen the classes of uniforms and stuff before but it wasn't that clear , also I was unsure about the beret I knew it was to be worn with NCDs but didn't know other wise. I just want to make sure i do things right to give a more positive look to the CIC I here both negative and positive things so I try to do my best to make it a positive. Not to mention I plan on going regfor after university.



Naval officers wearing the beret with 3-series dress is new, only auth. about three years ago.  I don't think it's all that popular among old crusty pusser types, but I only know a few of those so I may be mistaken.



> oh one more question what is the name of the book you have with the regs in it?



It's called Canadian Forces Dress Instructions, and is numbered A-AD-265-000/AG-001.


----------



## ctjj.stevenson (8 Apr 2005)

I thought that 2A was the white mess kit for summer, and 2B was the "unsual" uniform, however with a bow tie instead of the neck tie.

Could I be mistaken?


----------



## Neill McKay (8 Apr 2005)

ctjj.stevenson said:
			
		

> I thought that 2A was the white mess kit for summer, and 2B was the "unsual" uniform, however with a bow tie instead of the neck tie.
> 
> Could I be mistaken?



No, you're absolutely right.   My mistake.  Good catch.


----------



## ctjj.stevenson (8 Apr 2005)

It's my pleasure ... gtg


----------

